# Scotland - Yet More Drink -



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

For those of us in this part of the country - anyone up for a liquid TT(less) meet - sometime in next fortnight - Edinburgh??


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

>


Hey hey! He's back! So how about setting a date? I'll do a starter for 10....either the 24th or the 31st of October?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Hey hey! He's back! So how about setting a date? I'll do a starter for 10....either the 24th or the 31st of October?


31st better at the mo,

Yes I'm back - 3 weeks 2 day holday, jet lag and a full day at work [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> 31st better at the mo,
> 
> Yes I'm back - 3 weeks 2 day holday, jet lag and a full day at work Â [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Should be fine by me - I've not got jetlag but the wee man is having that effect on me at the moment... [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

31st suits me too as its my long weekend. Rogue can't make it 'cos his burds spending all his money........ What about Sno and erm..... the Glasgow laddy.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Us three again then - people will start to talk


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Â [smiley=policeman.gif]


Bagsi be the fireman


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Looks like Brett gets the wig then.....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Looks like Brett gets the wig then..... Â


Oh bugger - another chance to have hair gone


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Oh bugger - another chance to have hair gone Â


Well hello sailor(s)....hang on a sec, it wasn't _me_ that went crusing in the pink triangle prior to our last get together.....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-[

Oh - I see Concorde will make its final flight to Edinburgh on Friday :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> :-[
> 
> Oh - I see Concorde will make its final flight to Edinburgh on Friday Â :-/


I already told you that ages ago! 24th of October!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I already told you that ages ago! 24th of October!


I know - its just that I can't, more than likely, get to see it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sno - I know you are lurking - you up for a meet?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Fancy a mini meet at Edin Airport on Friday to see the Concorde off for a final time?

I was thinking about going to see the take off c 14:20 http://www.concordesst.com/retire/diary.html

Interested?

PS Anoraks not required - much :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd be pushing it to get there for Friday afternoon however I will try. Its been about 15 years since I last saw Concorde - she was flying around Campbeltown for trials after a refit.
Will keep ya posted.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I am probably going to watch it from the house...I just pray it takes off over the Forth...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If its a day like today you won't see too much................ brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :-[


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

If it's a day like today I'll be standing in the line of the afterburners!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

If it's a day like today, however, it will be a glorious sight!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> ..I just pray it takes off over the Forth...


and flies under the rail and road bridge


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> and flies under the rail and road bridge Â


Now THAT would be amazing....bet you Â£10 is doesn't happen....you going to manage to get a pass and join us on the 31st? [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Is that Â£10 to make up for the Â£Â£Â£ you prolly lost last night?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Is that Â£10 to make up for the Â£Â£Â£ you prolly lost last night? Â


[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry I missed you Sa|ntt but wasn't that loud?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Loud - yeah - I've seen her before on a number of occasions - just as impressive each time.
Almost as impressive as the mad rush to leave the car parks after. ;D

Sad to see her go though :-[


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Right gents!

I am going down to London for a couple of days at the end of the week on business  and I think Brett is also can we get venue/time sorted out today/tommorow?

Happy to stay in the same sort of area close to Waverley - how about the pub next door to Cafe Royal, can't remember it's name, same time 6:30 7:00 ish?

Whatdeyathink?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm easy......... doh...... prolly should have not said that after last time.

I'll let you two "gents" sort it out.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey guys every time I check this forum to try and get to a scottish meet and look at the dates theyc never suit.
This is most frustrating mainly because 1 work 4 days on and get 6 days off and surprisingly the dates up for grabs are usually on the 4 days on?

[smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]dont no if i can take much more!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Hey guys every time I check this forum to try and get to a scottish meet and look at the dates theyc never suit.
> This is most frustrating mainly because 1 work 4 days on and get 6 days off and surprisingly the dates up for grabs are usually on the 4 days on?
> 
> [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]dont no if i can take much more!!!


Next time why don't you set the date and we will try to accomodate?


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Dont u just admire sensible intelligent people!! :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I've not seen anyone fitting that description around here :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I too am in London until Friday afternoon ( [smiley=bomb.gif]) so sooner rather than later for arranging our get together would be good for me......how about Tiles from 18:00 onwards?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - Tiles - 6pm - I'll be there........


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Ok - Tiles - 6pm - I'll be there........


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> [smiley=cheers.gif]


I've just found out that I only get into Edinburgh airport at 17:40 on Friday evening!  Will evaluate whether I drive my car in and abandon it or get the bus and leave the car at the airport for collection the following day.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm sure John and I can wait - seeing as you two waited for me


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi everyone, i was just wondering if there was a meet scheduled with the cars for anytime soon as i'll be getting mine on friday or monday ;D ;D ;D and would love to show the kit off in a meet lol,

Thanks again
John 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Hi everyone, i was just wondering if there was a meet scheduled with the cars for anytime soon as i'll be getting mine on friday or monday ;D ;D ;D and would love to show the kit off in a meet lol,
> 
> Thanks again
> John 8)


John

Come on Friday and we can discuss a date then!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I've just found out that I only get into Edinburgh airport at 17:40 on Friday evening! Â  Will evaluate whether I drive my car in and abandon it or get the bus and leave the car at the airport for collection the following day. Â


Oh sod the client - get an earlyer flight!

(he said with a fine respect for the workings of the Corporate arena )


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jmccarry - car is still MIA :'(

Thats why I have to drown my sorrows with these two guys. Atleast I get to drive the train home.... ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Oh sod the client - get an earlyer flight!
> 
> (he said with a fine respect for the workings of the Corporate arena Â )


Will try but as it is actually my annual review, I might stick with the current plan......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just as long as you don't try and bugger the client


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BTW - dunno if you have noticed - our wee almost no TT related events get more hits than other TT drives - we da men


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> BTW - dunno if you have noticed - our wee almost no TT related events get more hits than other TT drives - we da men


It i'll be tae read the banter - in't it barrie?


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

> John
> 
> Come on Friday and we can discuss a date then!


 No can do i was supposed to be out at a mates leaving do! but i've got my son on friday instead of saturday, but seen as i'll have the TT i'm sure i'll be out driving it, and i'm thinking of driving up to inverness and staying over night with the g/f on sat. Â Keep me in mind for the next one though!!

John 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John,

Is your TT in Stirling ATM? I wanna take a wee look at the bodykit ;D


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah its in the workshop the kit should be finnished today and i get the car tommorow     I've got some really good pics of another TT with the kit i'll email you them if you want?

John 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It looks like the more sober of us are trying to organise a drink free TT meet......... ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> It looks like the more sober of us are trying to organise a drink free TT meet......... Â ;D


Sorry J, a what?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Air traffic control permitting, I will get into Edinburgh at 17:40 this evening. Plan is to dump my bag in my car and leave both at the airport. Then jump in a cab and hot foot it to Tiles. I have two other pals joining us (just in case Jonathon gets lost in the pink triangle whilst looking for Tiles....) ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Air traffic control permitting, I will get into Edinburgh at 17:40 this evening. Plan is to dump my bag in my car and leave both at the airport. Then jump in a cab and hot foot it to Tiles. I have two other pals joining us (just in case Jonathon gets lost in the pink triangle whilst looking for Tiles....) Â ;D


Safe flight! I have a pint waiting on the bar, which of course I'll have to take off and hand down to you!

It's started already!!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Safe flight! Â I have a pint waiting on the bar, which of course I'll have to take off and hand down to you!
> 
> It's started already!!!!


And it didn't finish either did it?! Good night had, cheers baldie heid.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> And it didn't finish either did it?! Good night had, cheers baldie heid. Â


Ditto tich


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-/ Time to sober up just in time for the next meet

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It's Mr Titch to you!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> It's Mr Titch to you! Â


SA YES SA!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> SA YES SA!


And don't you forget it....remember what I have in my boot [smiley=rifle.gif] (colour coded of course)... [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=clown.gif]


----------

